# Cost of total Repaint of 325i



## vimal (Aug 16, 2004)

Ok... This may sound odd...but lemme ask anyway.

How much will it cost to repaint a BMW 325i with a different color.

Say I buy a 325i now, and then after 6 months I did not like that color and want to go for new color, how much will it cost to repaint(like factory) the whole car. Good quality, same as new car.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)




----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

It's not possible to have exact factory quality paint job afterthefact, because there are components installed in the car, the painted surfaces are prepped differently, etc.. That's not to say you can't get a good paint job, but not identical to factory. Doesn't matter if you drive a piece of junk or a Ferrari.

If you don't like the color, sell it and buy another one. It'll probably be easier and cheaper in the end.


----------



## KevinM (May 2, 2003)

I can't imagine sanding off factory paint, but...

If you want a great job done with Glasurit paint, etc., it will probably cost approximately $5K (at least here in Tucson). Obviously you can get paint jobs cheaper but they would not match the factory quality.

Kevin


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Kaz said:


> If you don't like the color, sell it and buy another one. It'll probably be easier and cheaper in the end.


Not in his scenario.
He buys a new 325 and sells it 6 months latter. That's gotta be at least a $5K hit. If he's lucky. More likely a $10K if trading in.
He could repaint the whole car for $5K (accepting the fact that it will not be factory quality) with acceptable quality.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

If you are changing the color you would almost have to disassemble the car, wouldn't some areas be too difficult to repaint with out tearing the car apart? Repainting the same color is one thing but painting a blue car red would be time consuming.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

JetBlack330i said:


> Not in his scenario.
> He buys a new 325 and sells it 6 months latter. That's gotta be least a $5K hit. If he's lucky. More likely a $10K if trading in.
> He could repaint the whole car for $5K (accepting the fact that it will not be factory quality) with acceptable quality.


Factor in the cost of the time and energy spent on finding a reputable shop, time spent without the car (having to deal with alternate transportation if you don't have another car), the whole thing about it not being a factory job (especially if you're changing colors, where you know the engine compartment isn't going to get redone, for example, and will be painfully obvious every time you open the hood), and if you were moronic enough to not have made up your mind at the beginning, then I'd say it's a wash or better.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Factor in the cost of the time and energy spent on finding a reputable shop, time spent without the car (having to deal with alternate transportation if you don't have another car), the whole thing about it not being a factory job (especially if you're changing colors, where you know the engine compartment isn't going to get redone, for example, and will be painfully obvious every time you open the hood), and if you were moronic enough to not have made up your mind at the beginning, then I'd say it's a wash or better.


Add to that - the car won't be worth much afterwards. In the trade-in scenario, the car he owns at the end will be worth a LOT more.

This is a scheme you pull for an older car with paint issues that you get for cheap.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

vimal said:


> Ok... This may sound odd...


no kidding! :yikes: 
btw have you decided on a BMW yet? i know you were asking a lot of random questions the last few weeks... hurry up and decide already, geez!


----------



## RandyB (Mar 4, 2003)

*Hmmm...*

How about this: Let's say you get the color you want from the get-go and avoid this whole mess. Are you that unsure about which color to get? There's only one factory paint job. It's downhill after that unless you spend major $$$.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

If you can't decide on a color just buy a silver or black 325.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

Artslinger said:


> If you can't decide on a color just buy a silver or black 325.


or silver grey. i haven't found a single person who doesn't like the color, pretty much everyone loves it. there are times i wish it were a little lighter, other times a little darker, but overall it's a great color.

avoid white at all costs. i really think it is the worst color by far for the 3 series (no offense to alpine white owners).


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

KevinM said:


> I can't imagine sanding off factory paint, but...
> 
> If you want a great job done with Glasurit paint, etc., it will probably cost approximately $5K (at least here in Tucson). Obviously you can get paint jobs cheaper but they would not match the factory quality.
> 
> Kevin


no one but the (or a) factory can match the same quality. keep in mind that the factory bakes their finishes as well. also the bmw factory has been employing a different painting process.

besides with repainting an entire car, they would have to dissasemble a whole lotta car and you'll just have to pray that they get everything back together again w/o breaking something and end up w/ a fully functional car w/ no more rattle than what they started with.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Artslinger said:


> If you are changing the color you would almost have to disassemble the car, wouldn't some areas be too difficult to repaint with out tearing the car apart? Repainting the same color is one thing but painting a blue car red would be time consuming.


Might have been easier back then, but I remember a friend of mine repainted a 1989 325iX from black to red (to match is wife's finger nail polish... it was supposed to be her car  )... Anyway, he was a mechanic and had a full shop, so he pretty much stripped the car and repainted everywhere... even changed the stickers on the shock tower to the new color :eeps: ... Never could tell it had been changed... but it was ALOT of work... Pick a color and stick with it or sell the car...


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

To do it _right_, you have to pull the engine and the carpet (to get at the whole engine bay and all of the painted metal, including the trunk). You have to lift and replace the VIN stickers (which I'm pretty sure is illegal). And at the end, even if you lift and replace the strut tower sticker, the code won't match...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

When I was at SoCalEuro in Santa Barbara right before Bimmerfest, there was, what I originally thought was a 325ci special-ordered in Imola Red. When I got to about 20ft from it, it started becoming pretty obvious that it was a repaint. When I got up to it, without major examination, it was plainly obvious that it was a respray, and not a very good one. Runny edges, LOTS of overspray, parts that were obviously masked instead of removed and sprayed under, etc. It really ruined my impression of what could have been a beautiful car.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

This is the level of strippage necessary for a full repaint that doesn't suck.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> This is the level of strippage necessary for a full repaint that doesn't suck.


yep, leave full repaints to classics.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Just think of all the parts you would have to pull off a modern 3 series. You have to think that modern cars will be very difficult and expensive to restore 20-30 years from now.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

Artslinger said:


> You have to think that modern cars will be very difficult and expensive to restore 20-30 years from now.


yeah... and imagine all the plastic and rubber crap that would be a total loss by then. these cars aren't goin to last, i don't know if they will ever be viable as "classics." good luck trying to find spare E46 window regulators in 2030.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

dorkus said:


> yeah... and imagine all the plastic and rubber crap that would be a total loss by then. these cars aren't goin to last, i don't know if they will ever be viable as "classics." good luck trying to find spare E46 window regulators in 2030.


 :rofl:

Hopefully there will be some aftermarket ones that actually last.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

vimal said:


> Ok... This may sound odd...but lemme ask anyway.
> 
> How much will it cost to repaint a BMW 325i with a different color.
> 
> Say I buy a 325i now, and then after 6 months I did not like that color and want to go for new color, how much will it cost to repaint(like factory) the whole car. Good quality, same as new car.


U're nuts. :dunno: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

:rofl:


ff said:


> Earl Scheib will do it for $199
> 
> If you're crazy enough to consider repainting a 6 mo. old, $35K car, then you're crazy enough to trust Earl Scheib.


 :rofl:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

ff said:


> Earl Scheib will do it for $199
> 
> If you're crazy enough to consider repainting a 6 mo. old, $35K car, then you're crazy enough to trust Earl Scheib.
> I remembered a TV commercial Earl Scheib with that southern drawl, "I will paint any car for $29.95".


----------



## vimal (Aug 16, 2004)

dorkus said:


> no kidding! :yikes:
> btw have you decided on a BMW yet? i know you were asking a lot of random questions the last few weeks... hurry up and decide already, geez!


Ya I think I will go for Jet Black.
Thanks for all your guys feedback.


----------



## vimal (Aug 16, 2004)

Artslinger said:


> If you can't decide on a color just buy a silver or black 325.


Ya those 2 are the safest colors. I think I will go with Jet Black.


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

vimal said:


> Ok... This may sound odd...but lemme ask anyway.
> 
> How much will it cost to repaint a BMW 325i with a different color.
> 
> Say I buy a 325i now, and then after 6 months I did not like that color and want to go for new color, how much will it cost to repaint(like factory) the whole car. Good quality, same as new car.


You're better off spending the money on a psychiatrist. uch:


----------



## vimal (Aug 16, 2004)

pony_trekker said:


> You're better off spending the money on a psychiatrist. uch:


you bet


----------



## mppaz (Aug 7, 2003)

KevinM said:


> I can't imagine sanding off factory paint, but...
> 
> If you want a great job done with Glasurit paint, etc., it will probably cost approximately $5K (at least here in Tucson). Obviously you can get paint jobs cheaper but they would not match the factory quality.
> 
> Kevin


Who would you recommend in Tucson? I am looking for a shop to repaint my 2002 which is a full up restoration project.


----------

